# How does Jobseekers' Allowance in Ireland compare to that in the UK?



## Brendan Burgess (28 Sep 2016)

I had assumed we paid a bit more in Ireland, but I was wrong.

Are these figures from PublicPolicy.ie correct? [broken link removed]

A couple on Jobseekers Allowance in Ireland gets €312.80


A similar couple in the UK would get £114.85, or about €132!



Are we really paying 136% more in Ireland?

Brendan


----------



## moneybox (28 Sep 2016)

In UK they usually receive full housing benefit aling with their job seekers allowance which they dont in Ireland. So you not comparing like with like.


----------



## Protocol (28 Sep 2016)

Note that in the UK people with children also get tax credits, which can be substantial.

But for single, childless people, yes the rates here are higher.


----------



## Protocol (28 Sep 2016)

Yes, the 312.80 is correct, for a childless couple.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Sep 2016)

Protocol said:


> Note that in the UK people with children also get tax credits, which can be substantial.



OK.  How much are the tax credits? 

Do they get Child benefit as well? 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Sep 2016)

moneybox said:


> In UK they usually receive full housing benefit aling with their job seekers allowance which they dont in Ireland. So you not comparing like with like.



OK.  But people on Jobseekers in Ireland get rent allowance if they are paying rent?

How is it paid in the UK that is different to Ireland?

I see that it is answered in the PublicPolicy survey:

"Claiming income based Jobseeker’s Allowance in the UK automatically entitles the claimant to the
maximum rate of housing benefit to assist in paying rent. A person in local authority housing gets
their full rent paid. If a person is renting privately their payment is the lower of their actual rent
payable and the local housing allowance. The local housing allowance varies depending on location
and the size of the home. The average amount of housing benefit in the first eight months of 2015
paid per claimant in the United Kingdom was £94.42 per week


A similar payment in Ireland is rent supplement, which is a means-tested payment to people living in private rented accommodation who cannot afford to pay for the cost of their accommodation.
...
The average amount of rent supplement paid per claimant in Ireland in 2014 was €97.98 per week. "


Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Sep 2016)

I used the  to work out that a couple with two kids would get tax credits of
£470 every 4 weeks as well as child benefit or £117.50 per week. Does that sound right?

In Ireland, the increase in Jobseekers Allowance for two children would be €29.80 per week per child or €59.60
For two kids for 4 weeks, it would be: €238.40

Child Benefit In Ireland is €140 per month or €280 for two kids. So weekly, €64.60

Child benefit in the UK is £20.70 per week for the first and £13.70 for the second, so that is £34.40 per week.

If I understand it correctly, the revised figures would be:



So it's about 50% higher in Ireland than in the UK for a couple with kids.

It's about twice as high in Ireland for couples with no kids. 

That is very interesting. I thought we were more children friendly in Ireland than in the UK. 

Brendan


----------



## TheBigShort (28 Sep 2016)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Are we really paying 136% more in Ireland



You say that as if its a bad thing. 
Whether it is considered too much or not, the UK equivalent of €132 for a couple is dismal.


----------



## moneybox (28 Sep 2016)

TheBigShort said:


> You say that as if its a bad thing.
> Whether it is considered too much or not, the UK equivalent of €132 for a couple is dismal.



Correct, if it wasn't for the food banks in London, people would be starving.

https://www.trusselltrust.org/


----------



## moneybox (6 Oct 2016)

Purple said:


> I can't understand how anyone needs a food bank when welfare rates are relatively high. I feed 5 people with healthy home cooked meals for a shopping bill of €60 a week (that includes toiletries, washing detergent etc).



Relatively high in London??

Under 25's  receive approx £50 in UK job seekers benefit per week over 25's receive  £72 per week.  Contrast that with Irish rates. Shure they living it up over there!


----------



## Delboy (6 Oct 2016)

Why should they be on benefits at all? I've heard a lot in the recent days around the Brexit debate that the UK is at near full employment and needs to keep bringing foreign workers in. So if there's work available....


----------



## Purple (6 Oct 2016)

moneybox said:


> Relatively high in London??
> 
> Under 25's  receive approx £50 in UK job seekers benefit per week over 25's receive  £72 per week.  Contrast that with Irish rates. Shure they living it up over there!


They are certainly not living it up but very few people are surviving on that as their sole income as they get other state supports, just like here.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Oct 2016)

I have moved Purple's recipes and pay cuts discussion to a separate thread.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Oct 2016)

I am compiling a document on how the lower and middle paid are taxed in Ireland compared to the UK. 

I will be making the point that the Irish low paid and middle paid pay lower taxes , but get much higher social welfare. But I am still surprised at how big the difference is. 

Are my figures correct? 




I have been asked a few times during the last week or so if I would like to live on €198 a week. I wouldn't. But I would far prefer it to living on €80 in the UK.


----------



## Ihana (10 Oct 2016)

Why just compare with uk? Wouldn't it be more meaningful to compare with a selection of European countries?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Oct 2016)

Hi Ihana 

I picked the closest country to us - these are the rates applying in the other part of Ireland. 

It's actually hard enough making a comparison with one other country without doing a few. 

Others have done comparisons with other countries, but they are very long and complicated and difficult to interpret. 

I want to highlight primarily the very low tax paid in this country.

Brendan


----------

